# Shipped Eggs!!! Rest Period



## fowlmouthgirls (May 25, 2013)

Got my eggs today y'all! How long should I let them rest before I put them in the 'bator? Also, its hard to tell which side the air cell is on on some of them, some don't have a pointy end, is it ok for me to candle them to see?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I let my shipped eggs sit 24 hours to give the air sack time to resettle. And yes you can candle to see where the air sack is.


----------



## fowlmouthgirls (May 25, 2013)

Thanks Apyl, I'm impatient, I wanna get my new babies going! Lol


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

What kind of eggs did you get? Love the pretty colors!


----------



## fowlmouthgirls (May 25, 2013)

. I'm so excited!


----------



## fowlmouthgirls (May 25, 2013)

I got Wheaton/blue wheaten Ameraucanas, BBS Copper Marans, and Olive Eggers!


----------



## fowlmouthgirls (May 25, 2013)

I have candled the eggs at day 5, and there appears to be some growth! Yay! Now I'm not touching them until day 14, to check for quitters, wish me luck!


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

Cool!!!!!!!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Looks great! Good luck!


----------



## fowlmouthgirls (May 25, 2013)

I checked the eggs again today, and thy are all really heavy! I can't see anything when I candle them, but my light wasn't very strong, will try again later with hubby's light, lockdown is on Sunday, so I'm hoping I have movement!!


----------

